# Chavving The R8



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Wak would love this.

Sounds OK in practice but in reality it may be OTT.

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... ryId=15644


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I take it that illuminated washer jets will be an option


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> I take it that illuminated washer jets will be an option


 :lol: :lol: Looking at that lot I should think they will be standard


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I looked at the R8 on pistonheads yesterday thought the engine bay lights looked good. There is a good R8 write up in Audi Mag had it yesterday


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Audi collaboration with Halfords?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

A few of the recent Audis seem to have daylight running lights, S8, S6 and i like the headlamps on the R8. I sis wonder why the TT didnt have any.

I dont think it will be tooo chav, just poser lights and they are optional so only the posers will want them. Im soo sad but i love the idea of the engine lit up  :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sold out til mid-2008 though.  :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTej said:


> A few of the recent Audis seem to have daylight running lights, S8, S6 and i like the headlamps on the R8. I sis wonder why the TT didnt have any.


Mine does


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

TTej said:


> A few of the recent Audis seem to have daylight running lights, S8, S6 and i like the headlamps on the R8. I sis wonder why the TT didnt have any.


Daylight Running Lights are a standard feature on the mkII TT when one specs Xenon Plus. 8)


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

vagman said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > A few of the recent Audis seem to have daylight running lights, S8, S6 and i like the headlamps on the R8. I sis wonder why the TT didnt have any.
> ...


i didnt know that!

Are they LED's has anyone got a pic???? searched but couldnt find em


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Sold out til mid-2008 though.  :?


I'm not surprised. Can't wait to see one on the road 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Sold out til mid-2008 though.  :?


Well, when a footballer's wife wants something in the retail dept, she must surely have it. :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice idea to light the engine when it's on display though.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Bling.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

You should change your username to R8troll


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> You should change your username to R8troll


Oh, I just felt the need to be the Forum's narrow-minded R8 'Yang' just as much as Tim has been the Forum's constant anti-911 'Ying'. 

Especially since he has one on order. :wink:

..but I have now made my point, and I am also sure that it will be a good car for Â£80K if it does float one's boat.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > You should change your username to R8troll
> ...


How dare you. I'd never buy a 911.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

With an R8 on the horizon, that should be, "How _very_ dare you."


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> With an R8 on the horizon, that should be, "How _very_ dare you."


But am I bovvered? :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > With an R8 on the horizon, that should be, "How _very_ dare you."
> ...


Going by some of the pretentious idiots who have contacted me trying to buy my R8 allocation slot I have for sale, then I would be bovvered!

:wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Tut tut. Naughty speculator!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Naughty yes..... but judging by the amount people are willing to pay, it's probably going to fund the depoist for a new house/flat this year.... so I'm happy being naughty.

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/122055.htm


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Don't let Audi find out. They're weeding out the profit makers...

How much are you looking for?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> How much are you looking for?


I'm just going to take the highest offer I get before the 20th of Jan. If you're interested email me with an offer. The highest offer so far has come from one of those executive/spors/luxury car dealers.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > How much are you looking for?
> ...


Kev - PM me with what they've offered? :-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > How much are you looking for?
> ...


Don't forget to resurrect this thread and let us know what you got. See if you can beat the amount Clarkson got for his M5 pre-order


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Anyone thinking of speculating on R8s selling at premiums, could do little worse than talk to Tom Hartley, who has a good grip on what used/late supercars are making premiums.

AMV8s are now losing money like any other, early cars went for list or Â£2-3K above.

F430s are holding value well. 599s going for a premium.

997Ts are going for list. 997s and c4s softening. low mileage GT3s will make list.

He doesn't generally stock Lambos cos they dont command premiums and depreciate wildly, so his take on the R8 short med term demand would be interesting.

Hard to find a base for comparison in supply/demand scenarios, but the new 997T will ship about 500 units this year to UK dealers. Demand is strong, reviews are positive and there is a 9 month wait for a new one. However late cars are going at list and there are quite a few about at the dealers and with specialists. If the R8 ships in 350 units to UK the short term residual could be similar, assuming the car reviews and is received well etc.

It's a decidedly risky strategy trying to short sell an order slot to a third party, since Audi, BMW or whoever are not actually legally bound to honour any slot that has been subsequently sold or transfered to another. There is no obligation to provide a car to the third party. They may in fact take a dim view and insist that the orignal orderer(?) either takes delivery or the car as the first registered owner, or that he loses the slot.

A risky strategy.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Gary,

Thanks for volunteering. Can you let us know what Tom thinks?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

http://www.tomhartley.com/

[/code]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TTej said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > TTej said:
> ...


I have DRL on mine. they have an on/off switch where the non xenon lights have the manual height adjuster. The DRL live in the main lamp unit where the main beam is on halogen ones. Uses a really large bulb. Lens front has the TT logo on it.

I can do you a pic if you really really wanna see it.

I'm told all cars will be getting DRL as part of a European move to cut road deaths.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Anyone thinking of speculating on R8s selling at premiums, could do little worse than talk to Tom Hartley, who has a good grip on what used/late supercars are making premiums.
> 
> AMV8s are now losing money like any other, early cars went for list or Â£2-3K above.
> 
> ...


Gary,

If you are interested in what Tom has to say for himself...

"Tom Hartley, Britain's leading independent prestige car dealer, insisted this week that the Audi doesn't have the pedigree of some of the better established supercars. And he's not wrong. Most of the marques that Audi has chosen to do battle with have been designing, making and refining their products for decades. With that in mind, the R8 is a sensational first effort.

Hartley says it will give Porsches and Ferraris "a run for their money". He accepts that some loyal customers might now be getting a little tired of 911 ownership. If they are, the R8 is the logical alternative. Hartley doesn't think Audi can expect to play in the same league as Ferrari, whose cheapest model, the fabulous F430, starts at Â£122,776, but he concedes that comparisons are valid because the performance of the R8 is similar to that of far costlier models from Maranello.

He therefore predicts that there will be an unofficial Â£5,000 premium on the R8, at least for the first couple of months. That's great news for those near the top of the waiting list, because it means their cars might be worth more secondhand than they cost new. "

As taken from the recent Telegraph article which one of my managers kindly left on my desk this morning.

Full text: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/mai ... mike03.xml


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

A Â£5K premium on R8s for 8 weeks I can see. Nearly a whole 6% premium (assuming Â£85K invoice). Very nice.

30% dep'n over 3 years? From list there is a very slight chance. From actual invoice, the likely Â£10K extras will be lost as it is on any other car. So 30% depn all in, highly unlikely.

But the man from Audi is quoted as saying it will be best in class (and let's face it he would wouldn't he). And the Telegragh reports it, so it must be true. :wink:

At least there is agreement about the Footballers Car moniker. :-*

No Â£80K car makes financial sense, we all know that.

You'll love it though, and that is the most important thing. Sell it at 7.5 weeks.


----------

